# Stiff freeride boots



## stef_snb (May 17, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Im looking for some stiff freeride boots. 

Im interested in the burton driver x boot. Not a fan of burton's boards, but their boots are great.

Can you please suggest some other similar boots? Im really looking for the stiffest out on the market. I like to ride fast, and a stiff boot makes hell of a lot of difference.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Salomon malamute, ride insano, deeluxe,


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

whichever fit you best get to a shop and try some on. the wrong boots will result in a crap day on the hill.


----------



## stef_snb (May 17, 2014)

francium said:


> whichever fit you best get to a shop and try some on. the wrong boots will result in a crap day on the hill.


TBH, I havnet thought of that option. Where I live, there is a limited number of snowboarding supplies. But I am going to the US for the summer, and I will definitely try several at a shop.

So far I've had only burton boots, and I like them. But i think its time for a change. I'd like to give boa boots a try.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It's all about fit. A softer bout that fits is better than a stiffer one that doesn't.

That said, the stiffest boots on the market are: Flow Talon, Ride Trident, K2 Thraxis, Driver X, Deeluxe Empire, Salomon Malamute, 32 Focus Boa, DC Rice.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Bought a pair of 32 Focus Boa's at the end of last season and a pair of Flow Talon's at the end of this season. Both are stiff but the Flows have a smaller profile and are more comfy.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I myself love my malamutes. Stiff as hell, good for splitting in and comfy. Owned two pairs in a row now.


----------



## shesplits (Aug 12, 2013)

personally I've not encountered a boot that holds its stiffness as well as the Ride Insano....


----------



## stef_snb (May 17, 2014)

shesplits said:


> personally I've not encountered a boot that holds its stiffness as well as the Ride Insano....


From reading so far, those are my favorite. I would just like to try them at a shop before buying. Plus, I would have to get a proper size. Im somewhere between 12/13


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm a 13 (47EU) and my Insanos are 12. Perfect fit. I also weigh in at 105 without gear. These boots have held up tremendously well. Find a shop with a size 12 and give them a shot. You won't (or shouldn't) need to size up for these.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Happy with my 2013 Burton Driver Xs here, great stiff boots.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Northwave Domains for another option


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Flow talons here, favorite boots so far


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Driver X:wtf? Stiff, comfy. Go to a shop and try on all the boots the guys have mentioned that you can.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

Adidas Blauvelt. Vans Cirro. Tried them both. Stiff boots but did not fit my foot at all.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

2014 Driver X was back to the stiffness of the 2008 model. All other years in between were too soft. Hope the 2015 will have the same stiffness and responsiveness as the 2014.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Northwave Decade SL of Nitro Select TLS, both stiff, both great boots with reduced footprint


----------



## Ricardo64 (Aug 12, 2013)

I think if your looking for a boot you need to keep a perspective on things:-

But you need to take into account if your feet aren't comfy your not going to have a blast...

We all have favourite brands ...

# Work out if you have a wide or skinny foot?
# Your approximate size? 
# Stiffness your looking for?
# Lace type ?
When you have ticked all the above....
Now you have your new favorite boots :yahoo:


----------



## Ricardo64 (Aug 12, 2013)

francium said:


> whichever fit you best get to a shop and try some on. the wrong boots will result in a crap day on the hill.


So TRUE......

It's not the look mate... It's what works for you !!!!!!

I use thirtytwo Prime, I have a wide foot....


----------

